# E60 & E90 Cell phone Cradles



## glenmal (Jan 17, 2005)

BMW service refuses a good answer. Does anyone know what cradles are being developed. I know what is a available and it is quite limited. We have purchased Motorola V551 & V3 RAZOR. Both are BMW supported (Cingular) but only the V551 has a cradle. BMW service says they have no idea what is being developed. I am dubious about their answer. 

Any help would be appreciated. We are Cingular committed. :dunno:


----------



## SteelCity (Oct 24, 2005)

I am in the same boat. Have a RAZR V3 and would love to have a cradle for it. Is there any way to know if one is being developed?


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

I'd be happy if you could use the Audio forum for questions about in-car electronics.

Thank you.


----------



## Aussie Chris (Oct 29, 2005)

*Phonies*

This is a problem form BMW, but a bigger one with Mercedes.
Mobile (cell) phone development outstrips car development by a fair margin.
I bough a 2000 523i for my wife and had to buy a refurbished handset to fit her kit.
To replace the kit to fit her car $440.00 (AUS). Refurbished phone to fir the kit $60.00 (AUS).

In some cases the integrated phone that is supposed to go with a particular model is obsolete before the car is available for sale.

Apparently the answer is they are looking at cradles that can be swapped over without having to rip out the original loop.


----------



## ChadS (Jan 4, 2002)

Probably will never see a cradle for the Razr for a few reasons. First there is no external antenna connector on the Razr which is one of the main reasons for getting and using the cradle . . . to allow the phone to use the car's antenna for better reception. Second, I have not seen a cradle on the market from anyone including Motorola for the Razr. Third, the connector design really does not allow for the use of a cradle. Just about all other Motorola phones have a connector allong the bottom of the phone which makes it very easy to design and use any type of cradle. The Razr has a mini-USB connector on the side that is different from just about all other Motorola phones and not easy to design a cradle for.

Not having a cradle isn't BMW's fault, it is Motorola's designing a phone that doesn't really allow for docking into a cradle.


----------



## glenmal (Jan 17, 2005)

*Thanks*

Most lucid answer!



ChadS said:


> Probably will never see a cradle for the Razr for a few reasons. First there is no external antenna connector on the Razr which is one of the main reasons for getting and using the cradle . . . to allow the phone to use the car's antenna for better reception. Second, I have not seen a cradle on the market from anyone including Motorola for the Razr. Third, the connector design really does not allow for the use of a cradle. Just about all other Motorola phones have a connector allong the bottom of the phone which makes it very easy to design and use any type of cradle. The Razr has a mini-USB connector on the side that is different from just about all other Motorola phones and not easy to design a cradle for.
> 
> Not having a cradle isn't BMW's fault, it is Motorola's designing a phone that doesn't really allow for docking into a cradle.


----------



## SteelCity (Oct 24, 2005)

Thanks ChadS.. That does make sense about the RAZR; but dissappointing. It would be great to have use the boosted intenna that is integrated with the cradle and the power options. Oh well, guess we can't have everything..


----------



## Sonoman707 (Oct 21, 2004)

ChadS said:


> Probably will never see a cradle for the Razr for a few reasons. First there is no external antenna connector on the Razr which is one of the main reasons for getting and using the cradle . . .


Not true.

Look on the back / lower left corner of your Razr. Small circular rubber plug. Pry that out - there is the "external antenna connection" to the Razr.

I have found 3rd party cables that will connect to the Razr - but the "other end" isn't compatible with the connection to the BMW external antenna.


----------

